# Do you remove yor jacket when you get behind the wheel?



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Just wondering ... and to spice things up a little :devil: I'll add that taking it off looks, what's the word, bourgeois to me, indicating that you're worried about wrinkles, are wearing a garment made of chintzy, creasable fabric, or maybe even wearing a ventless jacket. I place it in the same category as the touching little gesture of tugging up your pants before you sit down, to preserve the trouser press at the knees. Perhaps you disagree? :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

With suit jackets I leave the jacket on for short drives (e.g. to and from work), but for longer trips (1 hr+) I would take it off. With sport coats I pretty much leave them on when the weather is cool since I think of them almost as outerwear, but when it's 90 degrees and above I'll take them off.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

I do but not out of worry for wrinkles (which should be rather obvious by the way I toss the sucker onto the passenger seat, but I likewise don't give a damn about what some gawker thinks). I do so out of not wanting to put abnormal strain and wear on my coat while driving.


----------



## young guy (Jan 6, 2005)

The Rambler said:


> Just wondering... I place it in the same category as the touching little gesture of tugging up your pants before you sit down, to preserve the trouser press at the knees. Perhaps you disagree? :icon_smile_big:


you are refering to American pants which are trousers, not pants as in the british usage meaning undergarments ?


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Hot, jacket off.

Cool, jacket on.

Wrinkles be damned!!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
+1 and a hearty amen to that, WouldaShoulda!


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Coleman said:


> I do but not out of worry for wrinkles (which should be rather obvious by the way I toss the sucker onto the passenger seat, but I likewise don't give a damn about what some gawker thinks). I do so out of not wanting to put abnormal strain and wear on my coat while driving.


Not too surprised to hear that the king of wrinkles is not worried about wrinkling his jacket , but what is this abnormal use? I drive almost every day. I can only surmise that your predelection for single vented coats makes it hard to reach in your right front trouser pocket, while wearing a seat belt, without stressing the vent. That's where the double vented style shows it's inherent superiority. The single vent, I'm told, was developed to allow one to sit a horse, but the double has that benefit, plus allowing easy access to sabre or sidearm while mounted. It carries over to cars.

Young guy, please note that I have switched to the more correct coat and trousers out of 
deference to your tender ears :icon_smile_wink:

And yes, I'm feeling bored and fiesty this morning :icon_smile_big:


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Eagle, Woulda, I recommend that you get an air conditioner with your next vehicle


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

Not only have I read that driving causes considerable stress on one's coat, but I can also feel it (in the shouders, stress from the seatbelt, stress from being seated on part of the coat, etc.). Someone on here even had an anecdote about being scolded by his tailor for pulling up to the tailor's shop while having not removed a bespoken coat from the tailor (but I can't exactly remember who that was). 

Maybe it's untrue, but it sure feels true to me when I have driven while wearing a coat.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

I remove my jacket and shirt for maximum comfort
and minimum wrinkling.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

When you get to my age, Joe, there's more wrinkles when the clothes are removed :biggrin:


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Coleman said:


> Not only have I read that driving causes considerable stress on one's coat, but I can also feel it (in the shouders, stress from the seatbelt, stress from being seated on part of the coat, etc.). Someone on here even had an anecdote about being scolded by his tailor for pulling up to the tailor's shop while having not removed a bespoken coat from the tailor (but I can't exactly remember who that was).
> 
> Maybe it's untrue, but it sure feels true to me when I have driven while wearing a coat.


I submit that your apocyrphal bespoke tailor must be making fusible, machine stitched coats then.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

Fair enough. I couldn't care less about others' coats.

My coats are OTR, maybe a couple were MTM but not for me, and a few are probably fused. I don't have the benefit of fully canvassed bespoken coats (nor am I sure that I'd bother even if I had the resources). Since I want my gutter coats to last I remove them when I drive. Good enough, TR?


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

just kiddin, of course :icon_peaceplease: but I've seen your coats, and they are more than equal to the rigors of making a left turn.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

The Rambler said:


> Eagle, Woulda, I recommend that you get an air conditioner with your next vehicle


How about one that cools it down about 20 minutes before I get in??

Nice!!


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

To avoid wrinkles I have purchased an RV, removed the driver's seat, and added a ship's wheel so I can pilot the vehicle standing perfectly straight. My jackets stay perfectly crisp.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Trip English said:


> To avoid wrinkles I have purchased an RV, removed the driver's seat, and added a ship's wheel so I can pilot the vehicle standing perfectly straight. My jackets stay perfectly crisp.


I want one, so I can wear my double breasted blue blue blazer, white ducks, and one of those caps that Jim Backus is wearing in Woulda's avatar while stuck in traffic!


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

In the passenger's seat I usually have my coat on. In the driver's seat, it depends on the temperature and how much sympathy I feel for my coat. Either way, my _shirt's_ going to get wrinkled.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

Skymall has a contraption that holds your jacket behind the seat, held aloft and wrinkleless. It's about $32 or so, and on my birthday list. I acquired my hatred of lower back jacket wrinkles while a salesman - they indicated we had been sitting down, a definite no-no. Thus a crisp jacket was proof of continuing work. I'm afraid I can't quite shake it, even now.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

You are an amusing fellow, P&G.


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

WouldaShoulda said:


> How about one that cools it down about 20 minutes before I get in??
> 
> Nice!!


Get a remote starter for your car, and set the AC controls to high when you get out. Later, start the car as soon as you're in range. There are also some systems that can be controlled from anywhere by phone, so you could call your car from your office and start it, then by the time you get out to it, it should be nice and chilly.

Now here's a tip for anyone who can't or won't take the preceding advice. When you get to your warm car and turn the AC on full blast, you should also *roll down the windows all the way* for a minute or two. This lets the AC blow the warm air out, replacing it with cool, and your car's interior will cool down much quicker this way.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

JJR512 said:


> Get a remote starter for your car, and set the AC controls to high when you get out. Later, start the car as soon as you're in range. There are also some systems that can be controlled from anywhere by phone, so you could call your car from your office and start it, then by the time you get out to it, it should be nice and chilly.
> 
> Now here's a tip for anyone who can't or won't take the preceding advice. When you get to your warm car and turn the AC on full blast, you should also *roll down the windows all the way* for a minute or two. This lets the AC blow the warm air out, replacing it with cool, and your car's interior will cool down much quicker this way.


I suppose I could do that.

Or remove my jacket...


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Pink and Green said:


> Skymall has a contraption that holds your jacket behind the seat, held aloft and wrinkleless. It's about $32 or so, and on my birthday list. I acquired my hatred of lower back jacket wrinkles while a salesman - they indicated we had been sitting down, a definite no-no. Thus a crisp jacket was proof of continuing work. I'm afraid I can't quite shake it, even now.


What do they call that there device??

A coat hanger??


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Trip English said:


> To avoid wrinkles I have purchased an RV, removed the driver's seat, and added a ship's wheel so I can pilot the vehicle standing perfectly straight. My jackets stay perfectly crisp.


Best answer so far!!


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

This is what he's referring to:

https://www.amazon.com/Marina-Travel-Valet-Hanger-CHRISTMAS/dp/B0006GVENA

I really want one myself. (Free shipping!)


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit (Dec 25, 2008)

Funny thing - a year ago when I moved to Arizona from Michigan, I didn't have any problem wearing tweed jackets in 100+ degree weather, but I've lost that tolerance after living here for a year. I usually do remove the jacket in the car, walk it into work, and don it there.


----------



## GBR (Aug 10, 2005)

It is far easier to drive without, your earlier question was sensible, the comment rubbish.

Pulling the trouser knees up slightly is also sensible to avoid pressure on the crease and creating a knee 'mark'.


----------



## andy b. (Mar 18, 2010)

WouldaShoulda said:


> Hot, jacket off.
> 
> Cool, jacket on.
> 
> Wrinkles be damned!!


+2 

If I worried about wrinkles in my clothes I'd never leave the house.

Andy B.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

In an automobile on the way to any business, social or cultural venue, I remove my jacket and watch the crease (and avoid wrinkles) in my trousers. The "artfully rumpled" look may be acceptable, even appreciated, in Trad Territory, but not here in the vast middle of the country. No matter that I may be wearing a BB suit, Alden tassels, etc., I still think a neat, crisp appearance is best. I cannot maintain that in a jacket worn while driving or riding for fifty-plus miles.


----------



## chatsworth osborne jr. (Feb 2, 2008)

I never removed the coat unless stepping into a greenhouse on a hot day.

But I've recently set the seat a _much_ closer to the steering wheel for better control (hat tip to Jack Baruth's tip) and now the lapel and sleeves and everything gets scrunched up way more than when I was leaning back and stretching for the wheel. So even though I agree that coat removal is one of those poncy 'prole in Sunday best' habits, I may need to succumb in the name of better cornering and not looking like I slept in my clothes.


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

This is the funniest thread I've read to date. I keep my jacket on (and my trousers for that matter). You guys have given me another thing to worry about. Thanks a lot.


----------



## gman-17 (Jan 29, 2009)

Never. I didn't know people would even think to do that.


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

P Hudson said:


> This is the funniest thread I've read to date. I keep my jacket on (and my trousers for that matter).


Mr. Hudson raises an interesting point. Just as one's jacket can get wrinkled while one sits in a car's seat, so too can one's trousers. Therefore, I propose that we not only remove our jackets, but our trousers, too.

It should be safe to leave our shirts on, though, since only the bottom edges and back should be getting wrinkled, and those areas will be covered by the trousers and jacket.


----------



## 12345Michael54321 (Mar 6, 2008)

I vaguely recall a Seinfeld episode, where "The Maestro" explained how removing his pants before sitting down protected their crease.

I'm pretty sure it must be true, or they couldn't have put it on tv.


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

JJR512 said:


> Mr. Hudson raises an interesting point. Just as one's jacket can get wrinkled while one sits in a car's seat, so too can one's trousers. Therefore, I propose that we not only remove our jackets, but our trousers, too.
> 
> It should be safe to leave our shirts on, though, since only the bottom edges and back should be getting wrinkled, and those areas will be covered by the trousers and jacket.


But the shirt issue is surely determined by the material your seats are made of. I'd be far more worried about the lasting discomfort of perspiration on the back and tail of my shirt than I would of wrinkles in my jacket. In other words, the shirt has to go too.


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

P Hudson said:


> But the shirt issue is surely determined by the material your seats are made of. I'd be far more worried about the lasting discomfort of perspiration on the back and tail of my shirt than I would of wrinkles in my jacket. In other words, the shirt has to go too.


You're probably right.

Now, by this time, what with having removed the trousers, the shoes have also gone, too. May as well leave them off; wouldn't want to get them scuffed by the pedals. The socks should also go; the pedals are probably covered in dirt and grit, and we wouldn't want that getting on our socks, for having that crud between the socks and shoes would surely be uncomfortable. So that leaves the undershirt and underwear. They should probably go, too, for the same reason as the shirt, yes?

Well there you have it. Clearly, the best way to drive is to drive naked.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
ROFALOL, JJR512...and you signature line gives a whole new interpretation to that old retort, "Nice Chick!" :devil:


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

JJR512 said:


> Well there you have it. Clearly, the best way to drive is to drive naked.


I always lay down a nice terry towel so as not to stick to the seat!!


----------



## KRMaley (Mar 28, 2010)

Cardinals5 said:


> With suit jackets I leave the jacket on for short drives (e.g. to and from work), but for longer trips (1 hr+) I would take it off. With sport coats I pretty much leave them on when the weather is cool since I think of them almost as outerwear, but when it's 90 degrees and above I'll take them off.


+1 Anything under an hour it stays on.


----------



## fairway (Sep 23, 2006)

Take jacket off almost always regardless of weather. Might leave on for short trips. Not often though..


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

According to his Widow, Ester Williams, the late Fernando Lamas actually used to drive to social occasions sans trousers to keep the crease in tact and avoid wrinkles. A block or so from arrival at their destination, he would pull over, take the trousers off their hanger in the back and slip them on. So...it does happen I suppose. Btw, he also had his tailor sew his pockets closed to keep them from gapping.


----------



## 12345Michael54321 (Mar 6, 2008)

Saltydog said:


> Fernando Lamas actually used to drive to social occasions sans trousers


Yeah, well, those Hollywood celebrity types can get away with all sorts of behavior that the rest of us dare not imitate.

I have a date tomorrow. And I wonder - were I to stop and remove my pants, prior to getting into the car and driving us to dinner - whether she might say something. I'm guessing she just might...

Okay, show of hands here - how many of you think I should try this experiment? Bear in mind, I'm not a celebrity, and we'll be in Baltimore, not southern California. Supposed to be a warm day tomorrow, but at least my car has cloth seats, not leather.

If I try it, I ought to be very careful not to get pulled over for speeding. And perhaps I should find out whether the restaurant that is our destination has valet parking, since unlike Fernando I don't think I'll bother stopping a block before my destination to put my pants on.
-- 
Michael


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

12345Michael54321 said:


> Okay, show of hands here - how many of you think I should try this experiment? Bear in mind, I'm not a celebrity, and we'll be in Baltimore, not southern California. Supposed to be a warm day tomorrow, but at least my car has cloth seats, not leather.


Just let me know where exactly you're going to be doing this, because I'm only a few minutes outside of Baltimore, so I'd like to know where to camp out with my camera.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

when driving in the automobile, the jacket is always placed on a hanger.


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

Unless I'm wearing an overcoat over the jacket, I almost always take the jacket off when I drive. It's more comfortable, and I do worry about wrinkles. I suppose I'm just bourgeois.


----------



## zblaesi (Dec 30, 2009)

I was going to make a separate thread for this question, but I thought I'd save space and post it here.

When exactly do you guys wear sports coats/blazers? For instance, do you wear them in the summer? Even on the more cooler days, for me, it feels too hot to wear my navy blazer. But I really like the way blazers look, and I always feel incomplete if I just wear a button-down shirt. 

As for casual environments, is it ever inappropriate to wear a blazer/sports coat? With what outfits do they work best? Is it appropriate for a college campus?


----------



## andy b. (Mar 18, 2010)

I often wonder the exact same thing. Being new to dressing in something other than jeans and polos, I still haven't figured out the hot weather/sport coat thing. I think I'm going to just go with dress shirts and no tie for summer, and no coat.

Andy B.


----------



## Wildblue (Oct 11, 2009)

Unless I'm on a VERY long drive (multiple hours?) I don't remove my jacket, whether it be suit, sportcoat, overcoat, or weather jacket.


----------



## 12345Michael54321 (Mar 6, 2008)

zblaesi said:


> When exactly do you guys wear sports coats/blazers? For instance, do you wear them in the summer?


The seasonal question is a factor to consider, but I don't let the winter/summer question dictate whether I'll wear a sport coat.

One reason for this, is that virtually all the indoor places I'm likely to visit for work, a social engagement, etc., are heated in the winter, and air conditioned in the summer. So the difference between their temperature in January and in July tends to be quite minor. (Indeed, many places are air conditioned to a colder temperature in July, than they are heated to in January.)

I suppose if I'm invited somewhere and I know that I'll be doing a lot of walking around outside, and I know it's going to be 90 degrees and humid, I might think twice about the jacket. At the very least, I'll think about wearing the lightest weight jacket I can get away with.

I would also note that I tend to regard a sport coat or blazer as a definite step down in formality from a suit. And I find that generally (many exceptions here, but in my experience, it's generally true) outdoor parties, receptions, get togethers, etc., tend to be less formal than indoor parties, receptions, get togethers, etc. So I'm presented with a nice match - less formal attire, for less formal event.

And people are more likely to host outdoor events in the warm weather months. So that's another reason why my sport coats get some use in the summer.

But I treat wardrobe rules much as I do general etiquette rules - as guides, which should not be slavishly followed when health concerns or good common sense would lead a sensible man to make an exception to a rule. So if I were invited to some outdoor summertime event, and I knew that ordinarily a jacket would be appropriate, but I also knew that nobody would be shocked at seeing a guest without a jacket, and the weather forecast called for extreme heat, I might well decide to skip the jacket. Because my desire to show courtesy to my host by wearing a jacket, would be outweighed by my desire to avoid passing out from heat stroke.

Far, far more people die every year due to the heat, than due to the cold. Hot weather should be taken seriously.
-- 
Michael


----------



## Asterix (Jun 7, 2005)

Jovan said:


> This is what he's referring to:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Marina-Travel-Valet-Hanger-CHRISTMAS/dp/B0006GVENA
> 
> I really want one myself. (Free shipping!)


I have one of those in each car in my household but almost never use it as I wear my coat when driving.


----------



## Billyjo88 (Mar 6, 2010)

never wear a jacket while driving -- nor on airplanes, for that matter. I can never understand how people can be comfortable with it on in either scenario...


----------



## Quay (Mar 29, 2008)

Rambler wonders: "Do you remove yor [sic] jacket when you get behind the wheel?"

Only under the following circumstances:

--If I decide to sleep in the car rather than attempt the long and treacherous trip from the garage to the bedroom.
--If the officer asks me to prior to administering the field sobriety test.
--If it is necessary to first put out the fire.
--If I am leaving it at the cleaners and find it more convenient to have it pressed while not wearing it.
--If the carjacker demands it.
--If the weather is hot enough to boil the rubber off the wheels.
--And lastly, if I feel the need to wrap my jacket around the head of anyone in particular and strangle the life out of them before I listen to another pointless tale.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm not sure about your guys' cars, but mine has a heater---hell, it even has heated seats and dual zone climate controls---so no, I don't wear a jacket in the car because it is, well, a jacket, meant to keep me warm.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Quay said:


> Rambler wonders: "Do you remove yor [sic] jacket when you get behind the wheel?"
> 
> Only under the following circumstances:
> 
> ...


You, sir, know how to put together a wicked good post.


----------



## hip2bsquare (Jun 19, 2009)

It depends. On shorter trips, I tend to leave them on. For longer trips, or when my appearance will be particularly important at my destination, I hang them. I also tend to leave on more casual (e.g., corduroy) or substantial jackets.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

andy b. said:


> I often wonder the exact same thing. Being new to dressing in something other than jeans and polos, I still haven't figured out the hot weather/sport coat thing. I think I'm going to just go with dress shirts and no tie for summer, and no coat.
> 
> Andy B.





Pentheos said:


> I'm not sure about your guys' cars, but mine has a heater---hell, it even has heated seats and dual zone climate controls---so no, I don't wear a jacket in the car because it is, well, a jacket, meant to keep me warm.


Isn't there linen and cotton for a reason?


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

*Do you remove your jacket when you get behind the wheel?*​
Curious as to why this question is relegated to the trad forum. What's trad about it? But since it is here and since the rules insist you wear those formless sack things, what difference does it make if you take it off or if you sit on it? (I should have known this was a trad deal from the phrase _behind the wheel_. Who else talks 50s.)


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Peak and Pine said:


> *Do you remove your jacket when you get behind the wheel?*​
> since the rules insist you wear those formless sack things.


What are the rules of which you speak?


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Those unspoken rules once whispered by Mamie to the General that started this whole thing. (How are you coming with the faux cuffs?)


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Peak and Pine said:


> Those unspoken rules once whispered by Mamie to the General that started this whole thing. (How are you coming with the faux cuffs?)


Ah ha, I'm not usually privy to whispered conversations so I wasn't aware of the rules (did you hear them whispered during your brief excursion on another site?). Do said rules have anything to say about faux cuffs? My faux cuffs turned out splendidly and I've added them to some additional pants recently - how're your rear pleats? :icon_smile_wink: Your description sounded more like some kind of rear darts, but my imagination isn't so good, which is why I was so interested in the rules.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

While I've made no bones about pegging the trads as a sorry lot of rearward looking shallows, there are a few with whom I could get along. Like you, because you seem to be not of that forum's core: the 20-something naturalized citizen of trad.

Funny about faux cuffs. I thought I had invented them, as you do when all alone you dream up something you're too stupid to realize had been given birth long before. (In this same way I dumbly thought it was I who had deciphered the human genome.). Since there are always more guests here than members, I don't want to be too in with my remarks. But I am interested in your cuff project as well as a cryptic reference in your post, so I'll PM you some night before the fireflies leave.


----------



## jamz (Mar 6, 2010)

My commute is 30 minutes car, 2.5 hours train and 30 minutes public transportation (Boston T). Oddly, my jacket comes off in the car, stays on on the train and the T. Possibly because I like the freedom of arm movement while driving.

Wrinkles are not part of my equation, by my unshakable logic, they would be behind me, I would never see them, and so they do not exist.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Peak and Pine said:


> While I've made no bones about pegging the trads as a sorry lot of rearward looking shallows, there are a few with whom I could get along. Like you, because you seem to be not of that forum's core: the 20-something naturalized citizen of trad.


There's rocky shoals in them there shallows. Navigated them can be difficult if one's guide is the OPH, but by tossing the map into the drink one can make it. Its haggarding work, but with the help of some local swells I finally made it.



> Funny about faux cuffs. I thought I had invented them, as you do when all alone you dream up something you're too stupid to realize had been given birth long before. (In this same way I dumbly thought it was I who had deciphered the human genome.). Since there are always more guests here than members, I don't want to be too in with my remarks. But I am interested in your cuff project as well as a cryptic reference in your post, so I'll PM you some night before the fireflies leave.


The unknowing invention of a unknown invention takes nothing away from your genius. Please do PM sometime - since I'm "summering" in the middle of no-where I need all contact I can get. One can only cuff so many pants...


----------



## Wildblue (Oct 11, 2009)

Billyjo88 said:


> never wear a jacket while driving -- nor on airplanes, for that matter. I can never understand how people can be comfortable with it on in either scenario...


Ah, but our societal standards of what to wear on airplanes has decreased SO much, that I deliberately rail against it and dress up to honor the heritage. (especially if I'm sitting in first class) Now, granted, as most of my flights are longer flights, I will often take off the suit/sports jacket and place it, neatly folded, in the overhead compartment. That's also where my hat goes when I wear one on flights... I dread the day that I wear a nice hat, though, and the overhead compartments are overfull with no room for it. If it's a shorter flight, sometimes yes, I will sit with my jacket on.



jamz said:


> My commute is 30 minutes car, 2.5 hours train and 30 minutes public transportation (Boston T).


Holy commuter hell, Batman! Please tell me that's at least the daily round trip total, and not one-way.


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

Wildblue said:


> ... I dread the day that I wear a nice hat, though, and the overhead compartments are overfull with no room for it.


Even worse than that would be that there _is_ room for it at first, but some apathetic idiot shoves their bag up in there later, squishing your hat into the back corner.


----------



## njkyle (Oct 11, 2009)

I take my jacket off - without exception in California - plus I employ the "touching gesture" (impressed upon me by my father when sitting down in church). I just do not like the constraining effect of a jacket when operating a steering wheel (while sitting) in a car. In Canada though, I must admit to driving in my parka between December and February.

I also pull my tie over the seat belt so as not to crumple it.

So, it would seem, I am definitely bourgeois (discreet and charming?)


----------



## sdjordan (Oct 29, 2008)

I second the statement about the length of drive. Just a quick 30 min drive - leave it on. However when you get close to that hour mark it must come off.


----------



## Wildblue (Oct 11, 2009)

njkyle said:


> I take my jacket off - without exception in California - plus I employ the "touching gesture" (impressed upon me by my father when sitting down in church).


What's a "touching gesture"?


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

Wildblue said:


> What's a "touching gesture"?


It's one of the secondary subjects of this thread, and was introduced all the way back in the original post: "I place it in the same category as the touching little gesture of tugging up your pants before you sit down, to preserve the trouser press at the knees."


----------



## andy b. (Mar 18, 2010)

I learned the "touching gesture" while wearing wool pants with braces. While sitting down one time the pants decided not to move, but my ass did, and the braces ripped the buttons right off the back of the pants. Granted this was in the middle of summer while playing Union soldier and I was quite sweaty. 

Andy B.


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

A certain member just posted a reply to this thread, which he apparently decided to delete after the fact. My thread subscription settings, though, caused a copy of that reply to be sent to me via email, and I encourage that member to repost it: it wasn't any less amusing, or any more inappropriate, than some of the other things you've said here. And I even have a witty reply all cooked up and ready to go...


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

JJR512 said:


> A certain member just posted a reply to this thread, which he apparently decided to delete after the fact. My thread subscription settings, though, caused a copy of that reply to be sent to me via email, and I encourage that member to repost it: it wasn't any less amusing, or any more inappropriate, than some of the other things you've said here. And I even have a witty reply all cooked up and ready to go...


"Perhaps you are referring to moi", moi said, discovering the above quoted post some 2+ hours after it was written. Yes I did delete it and I did that because of the positioning. I had intended it to play right after yours, but while it was being composed, my dear, dear friend, Andy B. of Allentown and Elsewhere, slopped a post where I wanted mine to be. And since my juxtaposition was now off due to my dear, dear friend Andy B. of Allentown and Elsewhere, I decided to take it down. I have zero recolection of what it said. Was that maybe the Boy George Church of the Poisoned mind thing? But I'm even more intetested in you being emailed my stuff. Just how does _that_ work?

Whatever, there are many nights and many words ahead and I'll dream up some other crap that you can respond to and probably make better, which I actually always like. But we have to do all this before 8:32 pm on the 16th because at that hour (and see the Help Me Choose My Avatar thread for details), I expect maybe Death to come a'texting.


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

You could have just edited your post to include a quote of whatever it was that I said to which you were replying.

In any event, why do you say, "...there are many nights...ahead," when it seems you believe you might be dead in two days? I wouldn't worry about that, by the way; my sources indicate that's not the correct date and time.

[Edited addition] There is a feature of the forum software that allows you to subscribe to threads. You can set it to automatically subscribe you to a thread when you post a reply to it; that setting is somewhere in your user control panel. You can also subscribe to any thread, even without posting to it, by opening the "Thread Tools" menu just above the top post on a thread page, and selecting the appropriate option there.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Dead? Me? Nooooo way. I've got many many, weeks left, if you don't count weekends. I said that I expect Death to _text_ me next Wednesday, not kill me.

Maybe he'll drop by, we'll have a little conversation, I'll ask about the wife, where he gets his scythe sharpened, that sort of thing. Then when he isn't looking I'll run like a sonofabitch for the parapet, hold my nose and do a cannon ball into the crashing surf below. That's my plan. But maybe I'll hitch down to Wendy's instead, get me one of those square burgers and a frosty and just not answer the phone.

Good night now. It's been one so far.


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

Peak and Pine said:


> Dead? Me? Nooooo way. I've got many many, weeks left, if you don't count weekends. I said that I expect Death to _text_ me next Wednesday, not kill me.


Ah, well, you see, when I wrote that, I had in mind what you wrote in your avatar-hunting thread, which was that Death would be _interrupting_ you. Now, for the vast majority of people who have ever died, Death's interruption was death, so I trust I can be forgiven my misunderstanding.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Hot and/or a long drive, I take my jacket off. 
Cool/cold and/or short everyday drive I leave my jacket on. 

My jacket is for my benefit not for the benefit of viewers, so I don't give a toss how many wrinkles it does or doesn't have after a drive.


----------



## alcon (Apr 15, 2005)

That says it all, especially your comment about your jacket being for your benefit. I guess the answer to the wrinkle problem for some people could be for them to wear linen suits/sport jackets all the time (just kidding).


----------



## Mr. Mac (Mar 14, 2008)

Trip English said:


> To avoid wrinkles I have purchased an RV, removed the driver's seat, and added a ship's wheel so I can pilot the vehicle standing perfectly straight. My jackets stay perfectly crisp.


Out-freaking-standing. That's the funniest thing I've read all day.

Yes, I take it off to drive. I also take it off while I sleep and when it gets too hot. It must be my bourgeois blood.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Hot and/or a long drive, I take my jacket off.
> Cool/cold and/or short everyday drive I leave my jacket on.
> 
> My jacket is for my benefit not for the benefit of viewers, so I don't give a toss how many wrinkles it does or doesn't have after a drive.


I've seen people say this before here, but I don't believe it for a second. We all dress a certain way because of the image we want to project to others.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Jovan said:


> I've seen people say this before here, but I don't believe it for a second. We all dress a certain way because of the image we want to project to others.


I quite agree, even if the image we wish to project is that we don't give a damn what others think.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Precisely my point.


----------



## De-Boj (Jul 5, 2009)

I have a 1 hour drive to work, and with traffic it is 1.5 hours. So, the jacket comes off. It isn't really about wrinkles, if it is cool in the morning, I will wear it in the car. sometimes in the summer I will go so far as to loosten my tie! 

My apologies to any women and children who may happen to see me in this scandalous state.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Good grief, man! They'll see your crewneck... would go out in public in your boxers?!


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Coleman said:


> Not only have I read that driving causes considerable stress on one's coat, but I can also feel it (in the shouders, stress from the seatbelt, stress from being seated on part of the coat, etc.). Someone on here even had an anecdote about being scolded by his tailor for pulling up to the tailor's shop while having not removed a bespoken coat from the tailor (but I can't exactly remember who that was).
> 
> Maybe it's untrue, but it sure feels true to me when I have driven while wearing a coat.


'Twas me, I think. At least I know I have been the recipient of such a rebuke, and seem to recall posting it.


----------



## Bradford (Dec 10, 2004)

Wildblue said:


> Ah, but our societal standards of what to wear on airplanes has decreased SO much, that I deliberately rail against it and dress up to honor the heritage. (especially if I'm sitting in first class) Now, granted, as most of my flights are longer flights, I will often take off the suit/sports jacket and place it, neatly folded, in the overhead compartment. That's also where my hat goes when I wear one on flights... I dread the day that I wear a nice hat, though, and the overhead compartments are overfull with no room for it. If it's a shorter flight, sometimes yes, I will sit with my jacket on.


That's a great idea, until the next person comes and shoves there carry-on bag on top of your coat or just crushes your hat.

I typically find airplanes to be chilly, so I often keep my jacket on.

In the car, it really depends on the temperature and whether I think about it before getting in.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Bradford: Hold the jacket and hat in your lap until all the seats near you are full or the cabin doors are closed. Then stick the jacket and/or hat in the overhead bin and shut it.


----------



## Bradford (Dec 10, 2004)

CuffDaddy said:


> Bradford: Hold the jacket and hat in your lap until all the seats near you are full or the cabin doors are closed. Then stick the jacket and/or hat in the overhead bin and shut it.


You must fly the expensive airlines. I can't remember the last time Southwest had extra bin space. Usually they are telling people that the bins are full and they will need to check their carry-ons. This is why I always log on 24-hrs ahead and get an A boarding pass.


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

Is anyone else amazed that this thread has gone on for 4 pages? Who woulda thunk?


----------



## Top Guns (Apr 29, 2010)

I am not amazed.

My experience has come from military dress uniforms, particularly conducting many Military Funeral Honors, attending formal balls, and the like. Since the military dress uniform is to be worn specifically for its appearance, I had always taken a hanger and garment bag along and kept the jacket safely lint/dust/ wrinkle free until such time as I arrived at the particular event requiring wear of said jacket.

This habit stays with me. I do not drive while wearing a suit jacket. I place the jacket safely hung in a garment bag in the back while I drive. When I arrive at my destination, I very simply put my jacket on.

Far less wrinkling, collection of lint/dust, and therefore less requirement for pressing--which I believe is a good thing.


----------



## MrAmbrose (Apr 11, 2010)

:icon_cheers: :biggrin2:



Trip English said:


> To avoid wrinkles I have purchased an RV, removed the driver's seat, and added a ship's wheel so I can pilot the vehicle standing perfectly straight. My jackets stay perfectly crisp.


----------

